
Remote Working Niche-YouTubers Traveling Together - hoppingaround
http://www.createabroad.org
======
hoppingaround
There's quite a few startups popping up in the remote working/co-living
community. However, they all cater to a certain crowd. Why not expand to other
niches?

Create Abroad is for YouTubers, actors, filmmakers, and other video lovers.
Opinions?

